# kitchen island plumbing



## IanM (May 3, 2021)

Wondering if anyone can comment on code for this in Ontario (Canada).  I need to plumb a drain for a double sink and dw in an island with about 10' of horizontal run to the nearest stack.  Basement will be finished eventually, so I need to keep plumbing within the 2x8 joists (no cleanouts).

Is AAV acceptable here?
For loop vent, do I need 2" drain or is 1.5" sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## Rick18071 (May 4, 2021)

Need someone from Canada.


----------



## mark handler (May 4, 2021)

THE ONTARIO BUILDING CODE | AIR ADMITTANCE VALVES


			The Ontario Building Code | Air Admittance Valves
		


7.5.9.2. Air Admittance Valves
(1) Air admittance valves shall only be used to vent,​(a) fixtures in buildings undergoing renovation, and​(b) installations where connection to a vent may not be practical.​
(2) The air admittance valves shall be located,
(a) above the flood level rim of the fixture it serves,​(b) within the maximum developed length permitted for the vent,​(c) not less than 150 mm above insulation http://thehandyforce.com/insulation/ " title ="Toronto home insulation"> insulation materials, and​(d) installed in a location not subject to back pressure.​
(3) Air admittance valves shall,
(a) only vent fixtures located on the same storey, and​(b) be connected to the horizontal fixture drain.​


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2021)

Thanks Mark.

(2) The air admittance valves shall be located,
(a) above the flood level rim of the fixture it serves,​​That would be the top of the sink, so not so possible in an island..  I'll verify with the inspector but it looks like I'll need a separate vent.


----------



## mark handler (May 4, 2021)

IanM said:


> Thanks Mark.
> 
> (2) The air admittance valves shall be located,
> (a) above the flood level rim of the fixture it serves,​​That would be the top of the sink, so not so possible in an island..  I'll verify with the inspector but it looks like I'll need a separate vent.





*TRY THIS*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 4, 2021)

ICC put out a publication under "CodeNotes" Installation of Air Admittance Valves. 

It stated that the AAV need not extend above the flood level rim of the fixture served because in the event of a drain blockage, the device will trap air between it and rising waste, thereby protecting the devise from contamination. I allow the use of an AAV below an island sink and request that the contractor install the AAV as high as possible in the sink base cabinet a minimum of 4-inches above the trap arm and make the AAV assessable.


----------



## ADAguy (May 4, 2021)

mark handler said:


> View attachment 7831
> 
> *TRY THIS*


----------



## ADAguy (May 4, 2021)

Love Carson, sometimes (smiling).


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2021)

Thank you Mark and pc!  I will check with the local inspector to see if he approves this setup.

Mark's image shows the vent tie into the drain, then slope up to the vent stack.  Would you approve the vent sloping down and tying into the drain on the outside wall instead?  In other words, I would be reversing the slope of the vent and moving those two wyes to the outside wall.

Also shown in the image is that cleanout.  Can that be installed just above the floor instead?


----------



## Rick18071 (May 4, 2021)

The IPC would require clean-outs on Marks diagram.


----------



## Teeshot (May 4, 2021)

IanM said:


> Thank you Mark and pc!  I will check with the local inspector to see if he approves this setup.
> 
> Mark's image shows the vent tie into the drain, then slope up to the vent stack.  Would you approve the vent sloping down and tying into the drain on the outside wall instead?  In other words, I would be reversing the slope of the vent and moving those two wyes to the outside wall.
> 
> Also shown in the image is that cleanout.  Can that be installed just above the floor instead?


Ian, at least in CA, the vent leading horizontally from the loop to the vertical vent on the exterior wall is the only vent required to have a slope, and it needs to slope upward toward the wall vent. The wall vent also needs a clean-out, typically placed within 2 feet after the vertical bend and is placed either inside or outside. A clean-out is also required beneath the santee at the sink drain.


----------



## IanM (May 8, 2021)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## mark handler (May 8, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> ICC put out a publication under "CodeNotes" Installation of Air Admittance Valves.
> 
> It stated that the AAV need not extend above the flood level rim of the fixture served because in the event of a drain blockage, the device will trap air between it and rising waste, thereby protecting the devise from contamination. I allow the use of an AAV below an island sink and request that the contractor install the AAV as high as possible in the sink base cabinet a minimum of 4-inches above the trap arm and make the AAV assessable.


ICC publication "Installation of Air Admittance Valves".








						CodeNotes: Installation of air admittance valves - ICC
					

The CodeNotes, Installation of Air Admittance Valves, provides an understanding of the IPC and IRC requirements on the installation of these valves.




					www.iccsafe.org
				




*
Note: AAV are not outright approved in many jurisdictions.*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 10, 2021)

Thanks Mark for posting the code notes publication that I referenced, glad you located it.


----------

